# R.I.P. Harriet, 18 month old leopard gecko.



## TashyLou (Jun 7, 2012)

R.I.P. to Harriet, a leopard gecko I had given to me by my mother-in-law's sister. She was severely underweight when I got her, so I tried different foods to hopefully bring her back up to a good weight. Unfortunately, two weeks after having her, she died peacefully in her nice warm vivarium. I grew far too attached to her in the two weeks that I had her. People looked at her and said that it would be a miracle if she made it. Well, she tried her best, but I think she was too far gone when I got her. I'm just happy I managed to make her happy before she went and that I managed to get some nice snapshots of her.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

:sad:

You did your best. Sad times.


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

TashyLou said:


> image
> 
> R.I.P. to Harriet, a leopard gecko I had given to me by my mother-in-law's sister. She was severely underweight when I got her, so I tried different foods to hopefully bring her back up to a good weight. Unfortunately, two weeks after having her, she died peacefully in her nice warm vivarium. I grew far too attached to her in the two weeks that I had her. People looked at her and said that it would be a miracle if she made it. Well, she tried her best, but I think she was too far gone when I got her. I'm just happy I managed to make her happy before she went and that I managed to get some nice snapshots of her.


Ouch rip


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

hope you are okay. sorry to hear RIP little leo buddy


----------

